# CA18 help



## CA18DEboy (Jan 11, 2006)

hey guys i am new here.....i got a CA18DE in a KE70 corolla and its working like a beast...i am wondering if a KA24 throttle body can work with the CA18DE?? If i change the TB would i have to change the intake manifold and also use high flow fuel injectors??


----------

